# Juicy Couture Dog Bowl Travel Set



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I just saw this and found it so cute and functional. Does anyone actually own it? $125 for dog bowls is quite pricey... but I can drool over it still right?

Juicy Couture Dog Bowl Travel Set


this leads me to the question, what does everyone use for their furbabies when travelling? Do you bring along their actual bowls/dishes that they use at home or do you have more travel friendly ones? I just brought a plastic bag and hand fed Coby some kibble, but I don't think that's going to work for when we need to travel for longer periods of time.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh that is very nice!
When I take Perri and we are at someone's house, I just use some of their little bowls for his food and water. I've only been to a hotel once with him so I don't have anything just for travel, I just put his food on a paper plate and filled up a bathroom glass with (bottled) water. Someone gave me one of those collapsable bowls, but it's really big so I don't use it. Now if you travel a lot you just might be able to justify that nice little set LOL!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I just bought some little bowls with tight sealing lids. I always keep them in the car, along with a bottle of water. We don't do alot of travel alot, but sometimes we take the kids t the park, we are usually ther for 1 or 2 hrs, so I want to make sure he has water.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I saw that little set in a dept. store after Christmas. It was marked down to a little of nothing but honestly I didn't think it was practical. I think it would smell like the material it is made of ie, leather or pleather.....Sassy is funny about smells around her food and water.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If we're out for the day, I put treats in a zip lock bag, and some dry food in a zip lock bag also. And bottles of water. I keep small bowls in the drawer of our "Lookout" carseat. Cheap...and it works for me.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> I saw that little set in a dept. store after Christmas. It was marked down to a little of nothing but honestly I didn't think it was practical. I think it would smell like the material it is made of ie, leather or pleather.....Sassy is funny about smells around her food and water.[/B]


you're right! I didn't even think about that.

Thank you for all your inputs everyone, I guess simple and inexpensive is the way to go :biggrin:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I bought one just like that but in black and red and about $110.00 less on Ebay (of course not Juicy)


----------



## MoonMoon (Dec 2, 2006)

I saw that set a few days ago, it is very cute! I haven't traveled much at all since I got Dakota, so for car rides and short trips I just bring along a small bowl and a bottle of cold water. Then a small plastic bag filled with her dry food if needed. I am thinking about buying this travel set from GW Little though  "Everything But the Dog" Carry-All Dog Tote , it seems like it would be quite useful and nice to have for longer trips and vacations.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> I saw that set a few days ago, it is very cute! I haven't traveled much at all since I got Dakota, so for car rides and short trips I just bring along a small bowl and a bottle of cold water. Then a small plastic bag filled with her dry food if needed. I am thinking about buying this travel set from GW Little though  "Everything But the Dog" Carry-All Dog Tote , it seems like it would be quite useful and nice to have for longer trips and vacations.[/B]


wow they did think of everything! that would be convenient to have for sure for longer trips, thanks for the tip!


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

I actually have this. Because my hubby and I don't have kids yet, my mother has been spoiling my little Dini like she's a new grandbaby! I have to admit, I've only used it once (even though we frequently have to drop her off with my sister and her family to sit for her) just because it is so darn heavy. And if you are carrying your pup's bed, her carrier, her bag full of food, water, treats, harness, lead, etc., you're not going to want to lug around this carrying bowl (which is what I went through). Its heavier than my dog!! (Of course, she is barely under 3 pounds, but still!) While it is so super pretty it is a lot of money for something that you'll dread having to carry. (Although I just make it a point to try and bring it whenever we go visit my parents! LOL!!) 

What I do love is the Mini Handi Drink bottle by Guardian Gear that you can buy from petedge.com. That works wonders and I can use it anywhere (especially in the car is very helpful) and its easy to tote around! Plus, I think I only paid something like $4 for it!! For food or treats, I use the ziploc interlocking bowls in size small. They clean easily and are light and easy to pack. Plus you never have any spills. Hope this helps!


----------

